# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  No clip

## mykki

Hi,

Im not familiar with this stuff but is it possible to have no clip in this game? I've some personal usage for this if it does what i want it to do. Anyone whos much wiser and older than me tell me this or how to do it or even better do it for me! Ty

----------

